# Gloria y Cementos Lima entre las cien empresas más competitivas de la región



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gloria y Cementos Lima entre las cien empresas más competitivas de la región 
Tres mineras peruanas también figuran en ránking latinoamericano, según revista "América Economía"

Las peruanas Cementos Lima en el sector cementero, Grupo Gloria en alimentos y Southern Perú, Minsur y Buenaventura en minería, figuran entre las 100 empresas más competitivas y rentables de América Latina, según un estudio publicado por la revista especializada "América Economía" (AE). 

El informe en mención selecciona, por sectores, a las compañías con mejores resultados en el retorno sobre los activos netos durante los últimos tres años y analiza las expectativas que elmercado tiene puestas sobre ellas. De esta manera, ubica a las empresas más exitosas y con mejores perspectivas de crecimiento en el mercado global. 


Cemento y leche

El estudio de AE considera que cemento y construcción son dos sectores altamente sensibles al ciclo económico. En el Perú, ambos rubros han mostrado gran dinamismo durante los últimos años debido a los programas de vivienda estatales. 


Cementos Lima, con ventas por US$167,1 millones para el período setiembre 2003-2004, aparece por primera vez en la lista de las cinco empresas más importantes de la región en un sector que domina la gigante mexicana Cemex (US$7.733,6 millones en ventas). 



La cementera peruana tiene una participación del 48,6% del mercado local de cemento, según datos de Apoyo y Asociados Internacional. Es la única compañía del ramo que exporta (13% de sus ventas) y la ubicación de sus plantas en la capital le da la ventaja de estar en el área que concentra los principales proyectos de construcción. 


Por su parte, el Grupo Gloria, que hace algunas semanas inició su expansión internacional incursionando en tierras argentinas, aparece entre las más competitivas en el subsector alimentos, con ventas por US$338,8 millones en el 2004 y un índice de retorno sobre sus activos (ROA) del 8,5% en los últimos 36 meses. 


Líder en el mercado de alimentos en el Perú, Gloria compite en el mismo sector del Grupo Bimbo de México, Arcor de Argentina, Café Britt de Costa Rica y Perdigáo del Brasil. Según Apoyo, sus principales fortalezas son el lanzamiento permanente de productos, el desarrollo de sus ventas en el exterior (12% del total a junio del 2004) y la reducción de su deuda financiera. En la misma fecha, la empresa del holding José Rodríguez Banda tenía el 77,9% de participación del mercado interno de leche evaporada y el 67,6% del de yogures. 


Mineras al tope


"América Economía" destaca que la "voracidad de China" ha permitido que los sectores minería y siderurgia logren el crecimiento más importante de la región. 


Muestra de esta dinámica es Codelco, la empresa estatal de cobre de Chile, que obtuvo utilidades 444% mayores en el ejercicio 2004 con respecto al año anterior. 



Southern Perú ingresó este año en la lista de las más competitivas con ventas por US$1.393,8 millones y un ROA de 14,4%. Cabe destacar que esta lista no está considerando la fusión de Southern con el Grupo México, realizada en marzo de este año, y que la convierte en la segunda cuprífera más importante del mundo por reservas. Por su parte, Minsur, la segunda productora de estaño del mundo, figura con un ROA de 26,1%, mientras que la aurífera Buenaventura, la segunda minera más grande del país, alcanza un índice de 14,9%. 


Retailes y consumo


Almacenes París, cuyo ingreso al Perú sería hoy poco probable, ha sido el comercializador minorista con mayor crecimiento del continente. Desde que la chilena Cencosud compró la cadena de tiendas por departamentos, esta ha alcanzado el quinto lugar regional en ventas, codeándose con sus connacionales Falabella y Ripley; con Soriana, Casa Saba y Elektra de México; y con Pao de Azucar del Brasil. 


El mercado de bebidas y cervezas tiene como competidores al Grupo Modelo y Femsa de México; Inbev del Brasil, que no termina de superar sus problemas para operar en el Perú; y Andina de Chile. Un dato importante: el Grupo Bavaria, el mayor accionista de Backus, salió de la lista este año.

Luis Navarro


----------

